# You can breathe again Bax*, she's safe!



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

They found her and she's safe... whew!

http://www.facebook.com/BeReadyHerriman ... 4396873712

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23686847&nid=14 ... ss-extlink

Life can sure give out plenty of gray hairs, that's for sure. -)O(-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just seen the news.Man thats good shes ok


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys 8)

I dont know any real details yet. But I am just so relieved that she is at home with her family now. This has definitely been an experience that I only thought happened to other people, and would hope no one would ever have to experience this.

Thanks again for everyone's prayers and support. I know they helped immensely


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

This is good Bax*!

Whatever the circumstances were, all that really matters right now is that she's safe.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I heard someone say that they were going to be so mad if all of this effort was wasted on a runaway that would turn up in a few days (they didnt know that this was my family member that they were talking about) and all I could think was that I would much rather waste time on a runaway rather than find out she was taken and left in a ditch. That would have been so much worse


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

All the thoughts and prayers were answered...glad she's home safe!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I heard someone say that they were going to be so mad if all of this effort was wasted on a runaway that would turn up in a few days (they didnt know that this was my family member that they were talking about) and all I could think was that I would much rather waste time on a runaway rather than find out she was taken and left in a ditch. That would have been so much worse


+100!!! I have two daughters ages 14 and 15. I have been worried sick for your family. This is a good outcome.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sooooooo happy she is alive and well. Happy news!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I heard someone say that they were going to be so mad if all of this effort was wasted on a runaway that would turn up in a few days (they didnt know that this was my family member that they were talking about) and all I could think was that I would much rather waste time on a runaway rather than find out she was taken and left in a ditch. That would have been so much worse


She's home now, that's what important. I'm glad she is safe. :O||:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I heard someone say that they were going to be so mad if all of this effort was wasted on a runaway that would turn up in a few days (they didnt know that this was my family member that they were talking about) and all I could think was that I would much rather waste time on a runaway rather than find out she was taken and left in a ditch. That would have been so much worse
> ...


Exactly, everybody has their opinions until they are in the situation. Glad she is home safe. It sounds like there are still a lot of questions, hopefully you guys will get some answers soon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great news to hear.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I heard someone say that they were going to be so mad if all of this effort was wasted on a runaway that would turn up in a few days (they didnt know that this was my family member that they were talking about) and all I could think was that I would much rather waste time on a runaway rather than find out she was taken and left in a ditch. That would have been so much worse


I hope you said something that made them think twice before bending over to talk out their backside. What a D-bag.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This was the best news I had heard in a long time. Prayers were certainly answered.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Bax, This is scary for you and your family and I am sorry that this has happened. I have thought many nights about my daughter since this has happened. I don't wish this upon any one and I am scared to death that this is only a matter of time till something like this happens to us or someone close. I wish you and your family the best and hope we can all protect our families each and every day.


----------

